# Clear spots on nails



## cami101 (Oct 21, 2007)

What causes this? I don't do anything to my nails, but I notice sometimes as they get longer, they will develop a clear spot right where the nail turns white. It's completely transparent. Then the next day it's gone. I had two nails like this a few days ago, and now they are white and normal in those spots that were clear.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Oct 23, 2007)

I get that all the time only my whole nail tip will go see through. I have quite soft anf flexible nils though that split. Maybe you could try and get hold of a treatment polish and use it for a bit and see what happens?


----------

